# Biotech Test E



## EWO86 (Oct 27, 2017)

Have a couple vials of biotech Test e.... I have read some is legit ug and some is garbage.

I am looking past the nonexistent website on the shrink-wrapped box bc it's an ugl that's trying to look authentic.

I have some pics.

Is it OK to post them here to check if it's g2g?

Crooked holograms, etc make me question it. Also the test e I've seen before wasn't in a blue box

Lmk and I'll attach the pics

Thanks


----------



## Jin (Oct 27, 2017)

Nobody can tell what's in a vile based on a label. You trust your source or you don't, it's that simple. 

Run it and get blood work after 4 weeks. That's the only way to know for sure.


----------



## EWO86 (Oct 27, 2017)

Well my source is a friend of mine and I usually do t get gear from friends. 

I was just wondering if I was allowed to post a pic so maybe someone who has run it can lmk what they experienced


----------



## EWO86 (Oct 27, 2017)

Also, just running gear and getting bloodwork is too risky for me... I'm far too paranoid to do just that.

If nobody can comment on it, I'll likely not even use it.

I remember that episode of one of those shows... Drugs Inc or something similar where they were bottling estrogen and selling it as testosterone


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 27, 2017)

Maybe it's anthrax, you never know unless you try....


----------



## Jin (Oct 27, 2017)

EWO86 said:


> Also, just running gear and getting bloodwork is too risky for me... I'm far too paranoid to do just that.
> 
> If nobody can comment on it, I'll likely not even use it.
> 
> I remember that episode of one of those shows... Drugs Inc or something similar where they were bottling estrogen and selling it as testosterone



Why would you be paranoid? Get it privately through privatemdlabs. 

Go go ahead and post pictures of it makes you feel better.

is you friend running the same gear?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 27, 2017)

I seen lots of biotech since 2009 till last week .. Its pretty good from what all my people say.. biotech was the first bottles I ever bought


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 27, 2017)

Post the pics of the gear


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 28, 2017)

Crooked labels happen lol


----------



## Yaya (Oct 28, 2017)

Biotech is good and labels mean zero


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 28, 2017)

Yaya once labeled me a Hillary supporter


----------



## Caballero (Oct 28, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Yaya once labeled me a Hillary supporter



Ouch....lol


----------



## Jaydub (Oct 28, 2017)

Eh, just run it. You'll know in a couple weeks if it's real or not. If you run it for a few weeks and the fat hairy bitch down the street ain't looking hot.. it's probably not good


----------



## EWO86 (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for responses. I got a pm with a link to a helpful thread w pictures.

I haven't touched the stuff in years, so I've been out of the loop on what labs are quality and what not.

Thanks again gentlemen


----------

